# Had to fire up 2 smokers



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Had so much to cook today I fired up both smokers. I did 7 fatties and a butt for folks at work. I did spares and country style ribs. I did two marinaded bacon wrapped turkey breasts. Also did some sausage link. Pics below.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow!!!  That is beautiful!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 20, 2011)

Your posts always make me hungry, even if I've just eaten!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2011)

Mmmmmmmeat fest!  Looks outstanding, PM!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 24, 2011)

Great cook you posted and now really miss faties.


----------

